# Kazuhiro Nakamura



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Like my new sig guys?


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

o ya it looks kool. better than the shitty one u made me. jk


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I think it's crap. I've told you, if you want a new one I'll make you one. Let me know in the next few days.


----------

